# Help! Need to find composer and song name



## dpizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

hello, I'm sorry if I am out of my element by posting this thread but I am in dire need of finding this composer and song title. the artist named Jean Grae sampled this song in a track titled "code red" and for the life of me i cant figure who composed it or what the actual song name is. can some one please help me? thank you

the link to the audio is here


----------



## dpizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

if anyone needs more form the song i have a better version of it with a bigger intro that can help, please let me know thank you


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Try getting this thread moved to the sub-forum.... There are similar posts there, and you are more likely to get your answer!  Good luck.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It sounds like some kind of "light" or pop string music like the 1001 Strings or elevator music back in the 1960s -- more like that than actual classical. I don't recognize the theme. It's hard to tell though. My ear has trouble filtering out the rap.


----------

